# Iri Gill..... Is this the nicest man in the DWAL world?



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Iri Gill done a talk at Kempton today...
Later he walked around the tables looking at what was for sale....
As he walked down one aisle, Joel shouted to him.. 
"Iri..... Viperlover here, he wants to meet you" and pointed at me.....:whistling2:
I waved and shouted "Iri...... I need to speak to you about some venomous"
And proceeded to make my way around the tables to get into the next Aisle to speak with him.....
He waited there.... Didn't run or nothing.... LOL
The fear in the guys eyes when I walked up and shook his hand and said "Viperlover.... Pleased to meet you":lol2:
Fair play to Iri............ He didn't budge.... 
He did laugh his nuts off when I told him the truth a few seconds later....


----------



## JohnR (Jan 1, 2010)

SW-morelia said:


> Iri Gill done a talk at Kempton today...
> Later he walked around the tables looking at what was for sale....
> As he walked down one aisle, Joel shouted to him..
> "Iri..... Viperlover here, he wants to meet you" and pointed at me.....:whistling2:
> ...


So cruel but funny as hell

John


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so was he there then?:whistling2:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> so was he there then?:whistling2:


Iri was there, if thats who you mean:whistling2:


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Great thread. :lol2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

jesus mike saying you were viperlover is a brave thing to do, you could have had a lynch mob chase you out of the building lol!


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Iri Gill..... Is this the nicest man in the DWAL world?

And the ugliest…. there is a rumour that when Iri was bourn the doctor slapped his mother!!!! Clearly this is not true…. he was found under a log – not bourn!!!


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> jesus mike saying you were viperlover is a brave thing to do, you could have had a lynch mob chase you out of the building lol!


HAHA!
xXx


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

That IS funny :lol2:

Wouldn't have worked on me though..... I know what the lazy, fat :censor:looks like :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

JohnR said:


> So cruel but funny as hell
> 
> John


Hey John,

He's coming with Graeme and I in November to stay with you in Australia, sorry, didn't I tell you?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> He's coming with Graeme and I in November to stay with you in Australia, sorry, didn't I tell you?


hope you have booked four seats on the plane then dave


----------



## JohnR (Jan 1, 2010)

pythondave82 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> He's coming with Graeme and I in November to stay with you in Australia, sorry, didn't I tell you?


LOL, don't book his return ticket though, we could feed him to the 'big lizards' that live in the local rivers :devil:

John


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

erm.. whoes viperlover? :whistling2:


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

Iri is a living legend. Me and him used to go drinking in Aberystwyth when he was in Uni

TOP BLOKE


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

Just seen this thread. Yes it was amusing LOL! and chris your mean and OLD!!! VERY OLD!!

LOL

Iri


----------

